# Best Shampoo to make my Golden Soft and Shiny?



## loraliromance (May 7, 2014)

Hi all, 

I was just wondering what shampoo/conditioner (if you use it) you use on your Golden. I used to get an AKC shampoo that made my sweeties fur super soft and he always got a lot of compliments, then they stopped selling it at the store nearby and I can't find it online (even on Amazon!). So, I'm looking for something new! His current shampoo doesn't make his hair coarse, but it also doesn't feel very good either and it's a bit dull compared to how it used to shine. It's definitely not his food either, because that hasn't changed, just seems to be his shampoo.

For those of you that show your dogs and the coat has to look perfect what do you bathe your Golden with? I'd love it if his fur could be soft and shiny, especially since he loves bath time. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I am saving up for this. ASHLEY CRAIG - SHOW SALON & SPA :: Ashley Craig Pet Products, Inc - Original Greyhound Combs

and a boars hair brush.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I love the Isle of Dogs shampoos. They leave the hair feeling great and they smell amazing. I think the single thing that helps them look the best is a really good blow dry though.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I use isle of dogs #10 shampoo and #51 conditioner. Love it!!!


----------



## loraliromance (May 7, 2014)

Awesome, thank you all so much!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

This dog dryer is amazing to give your dog soft hair and is reasonably priced at amazon.com. 

Go Pet Club 2 Speed Adjustable Temp Pet Dryer
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Go-Pet-Club-Grooming-Dryer/dp/B00DX24SD2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439348710&sr=8-1&keywords=dog+dryer[/ame]











I also really like Earth bath shampoos.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I like All Systems Super conditioning shampoo


----------

